# Rosieroo Jones 3/23/2003 - 3/20/2014



## JimD (Mar 20, 2014)

Sadly, Rosieroo Jones...aka Miss Pretty....went to the Bridge today.
It's just a couple of days short of her 11th birthday.

We're going to miss you, my little Miss Pretty.

Binky free!

:cry4:


Here's the story about how we got Rosie.....
_*"It was a dark and snowy night...."*_
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/unexpected-company-5090/index4.html


----------



## JimD (Mar 20, 2014)

This is Rosie a few months after we got her in 2005


----------



## JimD (Mar 20, 2014)

This is Rosie a few DAYS after we got her....still stained with grease and oil from living under a car....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 20, 2014)

So sorry for your loss Jim. She was a very pretty little girl, especially after being degreased. All we care about in the final analysis is that are bunnies are healthy and happy while they are with us and it's never long enough. Rest in peace little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Mar 20, 2014)

Just got that sick feeling where your heart sinks in your chest....

She's gone.

:missyou


----------



## JimD (Mar 20, 2014)

Rosie being goofy


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet little Rosie. You must have many happy memories of your time together, I hope they will bring a smile to your face & comfort to your heart with the healing of time. They always leave us too soon no matter how much time we have with our beloved animals. Praying for the pain of Rosie's loss to ease for you.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Rosie. I remember when you got her. She will binky free with all the other bunnies at the Rainbow Bridge now. 

I hope you take comfort knowing you have her the best possible life and she enjoyed a very long and happy life with you guys. 

Binky free little one, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 23, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and totally understand and have felt that sinking feeling in the heart you mentioned. At least you gave her a great life
and it was better than anything that she would have experienced if someone else would have taken her. She had the best life possible with you and she
knew it. You should be proud of that. 

Hang in there
Vanessa


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Jim. I just saw this. I still can't believe how old our bunnies have gotten. I could swear it hasn't been that long since Buck rescued her.


----------

